# I wanted a pencil!



## ufkacbln (6 Feb 2014)

After reading this I also wanted a pencil!


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Feb 2014)

Wot - no pencil?


----------



## Nihal (6 Feb 2014)

Shaun ran out of virtual pencils  


The last posts indicated that pencils appeared only in private conversation and Shaun then said he'll review the code,which means they're either gone or will appear in conversations only


----------



## ScotiaLass (6 Feb 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> After reading this I also wanted a pencil!


I am only allowed crayons....


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I am only allowed crayons....


I'm not allowed any pointy objects ....


----------



## coffeejo (6 Feb 2014)

Nihal said:


> Shaun ran out of virtual pencils
> 
> 
> The last posts indicated that pencils appeared only in private conversation and Shaun then said he'll review the code,which means they're either gone or will appear in conversations only


Close but no pencil cigar.


----------

